# NGD: Daemoness Cimmerian (WHITE GOODNESS!)



## drenz (Jul 4, 2012)

This baby just arrived yesterday after an extensive waiting period  And all i can say is the wait was worth it:

I'll start with the pictures:



























Not very high quality due to being taken with an iphone camera, but if you want very high quality pictures, head over to the Daemoness facebook page and check out the gallery that's up for it.
Link: Facebook

This guitar truly is a one of a kind guitar. Not only is it the most beautiful guitar i've ever seen and/or owned, it has one of the most unique finishes i think is available at the moment (was heavily inspired by Chris Broderick's ibanez custom but with flame instead of quilt).

After a quick setup and a change of strings (only due to the climate change from the UK to Australia causing a hectic bow in the neck), i finally put it to the test at band practice and all i have to say is - wow. I have never in my life played a guitar that was so effortless to play. The neck profile is very thin and flat and just begs for some shred everytime you move up and down it. Every aspect of the guitar is extremely comfortable and it all just flows together to make playing the easiest it possibly can be.

It's going to be my pride and joy for many years to come 

Specs:
Thinline Swamp Ash body w/ contemporary carve option
Flame Maple top w/ transparent pearl white finish
Birdseye Maple neck with Ebony fillets
Birdseye Maple fretboard w/ offset MoP inlays
Schaller Hannes bridge
Planet Waves autotrim locking tuners
Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge/Nailbomb neck pickups
1 Volume, 1 Tone and 3 way switch


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats! That's a crazy finish, I love it. 

Dibs if you sell it!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 4, 2012)

Those brits can make guitars which brings instant eyegasm on me


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow that finish, one of the most beautiful guitars ever!


----------



## Lagtastic (Jul 4, 2012)

One hell of a nice Daemoness.


----------



## purpledc (Jul 4, 2012)

Great taste in guitars. Horrible taste in thread title.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 4, 2012)

nice guitar!

HNGD!


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 4, 2012)

i hate you jarrod
so jelly


----------



## faceforward_007 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice NGD! That finish is awesome! More pics though, when you get a chance


----------



## narad (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome man. I'd love to see some better pics if you ever get the chance - the Daemoness ones have the contrast jacked to infinity, and I'm trying to figure out exactly what this trans-white would look like in person. Great specs though - very jealous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol @ White power... You do realize this is da interwebz right? Nice axe btw.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats Drenz. Since you're a Melbourinte, when can a random board member like me come and try it out?


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 4, 2012)

Love the look of this guitar! the body and headstock are so right!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2012)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. He does such a nice job with his creations. I wish you good luck and make sure you hug it every day!!


----------



## keithhagel (Jul 4, 2012)

That's just incredible, finish is immaculate. Happy New Guitar Day dude.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 4, 2012)

*speechless*


----------



## drenz (Jul 4, 2012)

title has been changed due to popular demand 

and i will try my best to get higher quality pictures! the grain is a lot more prominent than is visible here, but the dimness of my room can be blamed for that

i'm glad you all like it! it's more on the simplistic side of things, no crazily exotic woods and no crazy inlays, but this is exactly the kind of guitar i wanted/imagined so while his skills were probably dying to be unleashed on this they weren't necessary


----------



## DslDwg (Jul 4, 2012)

Dude at Daemoness is pumping out some beautiful guitars - great score man trans white is so cool - enjoy


----------



## mphsc (Jul 4, 2012)

that carve is top notch & the black binding really sets off the white.

Congrats.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 4, 2012)

I NEED a Daemoness. Christ, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 4, 2012)

Dude, love the finish! Congrats, I'm sure it plays like a dream!


----------



## Metalus (Jul 4, 2012)

That is gorgeous


----------



## drenz (Jul 4, 2012)

two extra pictures added to help capture all the little details


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 4, 2012)

drenz said:


> title has been changed due to popular demand
> 
> and i will try my best to get higher quality pictures! the grain is a lot more prominent than is visible here, but the dimness of my room can be blamed for that
> 
> i'm glad you all like it! it's more on the simplistic side of things, no crazily exotic woods and no crazy inlays, but this is exactly the kind of guitar i wanted/imagined so while his skills were probably dying to be unleashed on this they weren't necessary



Based on aesthetics alone I'd say his skills were thoroughly unleashed.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 4, 2012)

That thing is pure class. Just gorgeous.


----------



## drenz (Jul 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Based on aesthetics alone I'd say his skills were thoroughly unleashed.



lol yeah, additional skills even


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome. If you ever decided to add two strings to it and sell it, I call dibs! I gotta get me a Daemoness someday.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jul 4, 2012)

oh shit that's the one misha said could dominate his b6. sick axe man i would kill for one of these


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 5, 2012)

Came out exactly as I expected. Love it man! I really like how the maple looks with a black binding. Doing that on my next build. :nod: The Black Battleworn BKs fit the guitar really well too. And the Hannes is just pure win.
Does that finish have some blue in it? like the blue was sanded back before the white was applied?


----------



## drenz (Jul 5, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Came out exactly as I expected. Love it man! I really like how the maple looks with a black binding. Doing that on my next build. :nod: The Black Battleworn BKs fit the guitar really well too. And the Hannes is just pure win.
> Does that finish have some blue in it? like the blue was sanded back before the white was applied?



the grains needed a bit of extra help with popping out due to the thickness of the white pigment to get the specific type of white i wanted, so the top was dyed a dark grey first and then sanded back.
pic: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...93241_100001492372646_943746_1180709002_n.jpg

so it's actually light grey, under certain sun angles it does gives off the illusion of a pale blue though. i didnt want all of that grey coming through though so it goes to more of a solid white around the edges


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah cool. Yeah trans white finishes are difficult but so worth it. A friend of mine has a trans white Jackson custom on the way and it looks sick! It's no Daemoness though.


----------



## drenz (Jul 5, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Ah cool. Yeah trans white finishes are difficult but so worth it. A friend of mine has a trans white Jackson custom on the way and it looks sick! It's no Daemoness though.



when you get to high tier guitars, they're all as good as each other man! it just depends what kind of trademark trait you want from a certain company. what sold me was the contemporary carve and the headstock design.

i actually contacted bernie rico jr about 3 months before putting my deposit down on this daemoness with the same concept for this guitar and he said no because he doubted he could pull the finish off properly. so that should definitely put how difficult this finish is into perspective!


----------



## Djentlyman (Jul 5, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Congrats Drenz. Since you're a Melbourinte, when can a random board member like me come and try it out?



^this! Correct me if i'm wrong but aren't you the only guy with a Daemoness down under?

Just out of curiosity how long was the wait time from deposit to arrival?


----------



## drenz (Jul 5, 2012)

Djentlyman said:


> ^this! Correct me if i'm wrong but aren't you the only guy with a Daemoness down under?
> 
> Just out of curiosity how long was the wait time from deposit to arrival?



it took approx 13 months to get this guitar. there were also complications on the way, dylan changed workshops over christmas and was out of action for at least 2 months. so technically 11, just under a year. which i think is a perfectly acceptable time given that BRJ's take like 2 years, and blackmachines take about 3 years, lol.

the waiting list has gone way up since i placed my order though dude, last time i checked it's gone up by at least 6 months already or something

EDIT: and yes i believe im the only aussie to have an original daemoness thus far. not too sure about if any aussies may have picked up some used ones though.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 5, 2012)

drenz said:


> when you get to high tier guitars, they're all as good as each other man! it just depends what kind of trademark trait you want from a certain company. what sold me was the contemporary carve and the headstock design.
> 
> i actually contacted bernie rico jr about 3 months before putting my deposit down on this daemoness with the same concept for this guitar and he said no because he doubted he could pull the finish off properly. so that should definitely put how difficult this finish is into perspective!


I completely agree. I just meant that in the sense that I absolutely love Dylans work. Probably my favorite builder. I completely believe that about Bernie though. Not cause I doubt his work, cause he makes incredible guitars, but it's really not an easy finish.


----------



## purpledc (Jul 5, 2012)

I really love the neck joint. Its like a bolt less bolt on. It just looks sexy.


----------



## F0rte (Jul 5, 2012)

So YOU are the lucky man who received that white guitar from Dylan 
You're a lucky man, thats for sure. I hear she plays like butter.
You fixed up the neck bow I take it pretty easily?
I'm pretty excited to get a build started with Dyl in the next year or so. Big plans for it, that's for sure!
Glad to hear you are enjoying it.


----------



## kruneh (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats, very cool!
Love that ash body!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the finish, trans white is awesome


----------



## j_m_s (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice! Great choice of colour.


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2012)

I think is the first Daemoness we've seen without a ridiculously kickass inlay

Although it IS exactly what I'd order as well


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 5, 2012)

HNGD!


----------



## NickS (Jul 5, 2012)

Great looking guitar. I am definitely gonna do some sort of white finish for my next guitar (Just got my Carvin DC727 a couple days ago, NGD coming soon). I love how the trans white looks with that fretboard. Gotta wait awhile til I can order the next one though, because when this one showed up the wife walked in getting home from work and said "Great, just what we needed, another guitar."


----------



## isispelican (Jul 5, 2012)

want!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice guitar, looks nice and clean.


----------



## drenz (Jul 6, 2012)

MFB said:


> I think is the first Daemoness we've seen without a ridiculously kickass inlay
> 
> Although it IS exactly what I'd order as well



think you're forgetting nolly's black 7  can't forget that!

dont get me wrong guys, i thought about inlay ideas for a VERY long time, just when i'd decide on something i'd get another idea though, this happened way too many times. so i just decided to go without. and when i saw the progress pictures of the birdseye fretboard i just said to hell with it and went blank.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats mate! Looks ridiculous!


----------



## drenz (Jul 7, 2012)

cheers for all the kind words guys! playing my first show with it tonight, will let you all know how she handles it


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2012)

White: check
Flame: check
Sexy: check

Congrats sir!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2012)

Love everything about this one, super classy!


----------



## Maggai (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks amazing! Love the finish and the fretboard, so beautiful. This makes me even closer to pulling the trigger on ordering a Daemoness.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't see this. HNGD
Good thing I'm SLIGHTLY more in love with Daemoness than anyone on this forum


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 17, 2012)

full of win guitar, congrats !


----------



## jake7doyle (Jul 17, 2012)

thats incredible, how much did it set you back?


----------



## engage757 (Jul 17, 2012)

dibs.


----------



## Hirschberger (Jul 17, 2012)

10/10 would bang

Congrats dude, that's just an unbelievably beautiful guitar right there.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 18, 2012)

BTW interesting interview with Dylan from Daemoness at Guitarnoize here.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 19, 2012)

Stunning guitar. Don't come much better looking than that. Some day I will order a Daemoness, just gotta kick the old Ibanez addiction first.


----------

